# The Usos vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs (SmackDown Tag Team Championship) - WrestleMania



## Oracle

Yikes at least do some sort of gimmick match.

At least Half the card of WM looks like solid filler


----------



## sara sad

Looks boring as hell.

Usos to retain i'm guessing.


----------



## Jbardo37

Another filler match.


----------



## Vyer

Usos retain most likely...


----------



## La Parka

I never thought I’d miss the Andre battle royal but jeez this card is filled with dudes who should be in it


----------



## Garmonbozia

Big tag team match!


----------



## Mutant God

I rather see Nakamura bring some old friend from New Japan and fight the Usos, him and Boogs just seem too random of a team for me.


----------



## adamclark52

La Parka said:


> I never thought I’d miss the Andre battle royal but jeez this card is filled with dudes who should be in it


Is the Andre Battle Royal officially gone???


----------



## wwetna1

Mutant God said:


> I rather see Nakamura bring some old friend from New Japan and fight the Usos, him and Boogs just seem too random of a team for me.


They are random? He’s been with him since May of 21 and has large key spent the past couple months working for Nak too while he was hurt. I mean you can even argue he’s more over with the crowd than Nak too.

Usos continue to be the longest running tag champs in sd history, get a stadium chanting this is awesome, and keep the crowd hot.

I just assumed they were going to do usos start the Sunday show standing tall and Roman ends the night that way


----------



## septurum

I hope Shinsuke gets to end his career in New Japan. He's tarnishing his legacy in WWE.


----------



## Mutant God

wwetna1 said:


> They are random? He’s been with him since May of 21 and has large key spent the past couple months working for Nak too while he was hurt. I mean you can even argue he’s more over with the crowd than Nak too.


Yes yes I know they've been together for almost a year but they still just seem like random pairing to me, I mean I get Boogs is Nakamura's hype man but I don't really see them as a team in my opinion.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Boooooring. I can't believe Rick Boogs is employed with that gimmick, and Shaky Nakamura isn't enticing either. Why not unify the straps against Orton and the stoner jackass and have The Bloodline clean house at WM to unify all the men's belts?


----------



## Prosper

They should have just booked RKBro vs Usos. Merge the tag divisions.


----------



## haribo

adamclark52 said:


> Is the Andre Battle Royal officially gone???


I think the rumour was it'll be on the Smackdown go home show like last year. So it may as well be gone.

As for this match, it's a B-PPV kick-off match at best.


----------



## adamclark52

If you look back on any Wrestlemania card pre-X7 you’d be astonished at some of the utter garbage that are on the undercards. Even WMIII, which was at the height of WWF’s popularity and had the biggest main event had Hillbilly Jim, Haiti Kid and Little Beaver vs King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo and Lord Littlebrook on the card


----------



## wwetna1

Prosper said:


> They should have just booked RKBro vs Usos. Merge the tag divisions.


That is not and never will be a soulution. The way both shows book teams is totally different. Raw has always taken singles guys, got them over, and then split them for money matches. SD has always built up full time stable tag teams and got them over and used them to put on time consuming bangers.

Kane and RVD
Booker and Goldust 
Kane and Big Show 
JeriShow
Team Hell No 
RKBro 
Batista and Flair 
Rated RKO 
Owens and Rollins


MNM
Los Guerreros 
Worlds Great
Alpha Academy 
New Day 
Usos 
Street Profits
London and Kendrick 
Deuce and Domino 


You don’t unify the titles when they book them and tag teams so differently and honestly you see how they are hurt by the booking strategies just looking at the way the main roster women tag belts get booked because they push two different formulas and would honestly be best having separate belts for them as well so SD and Raw could just book them the way they been were always booked. Hell Raw struggled with booking the Dudleys in the original brand split and their return too because they didn’t fit the formula


----------



## wwetna1

adamclark52 said:


> If you look back on any Wrestlemania card pre-X7 you’d be astonished at some of the utter garbage that are on the undercards. Even WMIII, which was at the height of WWF’s popularity and had the biggest main event had Hillbilly Jim, Haiti Kid and Little Beaver vs King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo and Lord Littlebrook on the card


point you’re making here is the 16 card 


Bossman and Bull vs Godfather and Dlo with Ice T
Hardcore Battle Royal
T&A vs Head Cheese
Terri vs The Kat with Moolah and Mae Young in corners
Chyna and Too Cool vs The Radicalz
Kane and Rikishi vs XPac and Road Dogg

People remember the Mcmahons in a corner and forget the card


----------



## adamclark52

wwetna1 said:


> point you’re making here is the 16 card
> 
> 
> Bossman and Bull vs Godfather and Dlo with Ice T
> Hardcore Battle Royal
> T&A vs Head Cheese
> Terri vs The Kat with Moolah and Mae Young in corners
> Chyna and Too Cool vs The Radicalz
> Kane and Rikishi vs XPac and Road Dogg
> 
> People remember the Mcmahons in a corner and forget the card


16’s undercard is utterly atrocious


----------



## Bland

I actually don't mind the team of Boogs and Nakamura, hoping for them to the gold here as well. Boogs being the muscle whilst Nakamura has the striking and speed, so on paper them do make a good team. 

I do see why it doesn't scream WM tag title match but I'd rather Boogs and Naka over New Day for 1,000 time, unless it was a multi team ladder match. 

Defiently see title change here as it would add further speculation that will Bloodline lose all their gold with Reigns losing also (but he'll win) and there really isn't another top face team on Smackdown over than New Day. If new champs here, you got Sheamus' Crew and they could always call up either Legado Del Fantasma or Imperium post WM Smackdown. Or, even have Usos regain in a gimmick match further down the line.


----------



## wwetna1

adamclark52 said:


> 16’s undercard is utterly atrocious


Lol I know but it was “cool at the time” 

it’s not better use of talent or matches than now but people glorify that era. It’s mighty morphin power rangers syndrome


----------



## VodooPimpin

Vyer said:


> Usos retain most likely...


Yes I can’t see them losing before the Roman match.


----------

